# Would I be crazy?



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Would I be crazy to head to sargent and fish the surf tomorrow? Wanting to take the father in law for his birthday.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes you would be crazy amd dangerous.
Find a protected back area.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The surf down there is still totally fresh from all the rivers dumping in and I haven't caught anything down there in 3 weeks besides hardheads and gafftop. Now there is more rain on the way. If this keeps up there won't be any fish down there until August.


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> The surf down there is still totally fresh from all the rivers dumping in and I haven't caught anything down there in 3 weeks besides hardheads and gafftop. Now there is more rain on the way. If this keeps up there won't be any fish down there until August.


 What if I went to San luis pass you think the weather is just a no go?


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

100 % chance of rain and blowing 15-20... save your money and time. wait for better weather. we cancelled for sat as well


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ToothyAngler said:


> What if I went to San luis pass you think the weather is just a no go?


The water is salty by the pass, but it's gonna be storming for the next 3 days and the south wind is gonna be blowing 20+mph, not the best time to plan a trip to the surf. Don't let the wind or the rain scare you off, the fish still have to feed regardless, but the lightning is a different story.


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Sucks but prolly gonna gave to cancel


----------

